# Grey Horse & Woodthorpe Pubs (Pic Heavy)



## kehumff (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi
Me and my friend had a visit to 2 abandoned pubs in North Manchester.
The places are well secured but luckily i knew someone who had keys (cheat) but even this didnt help with the Alarms sounding on entry. (I got the keys off the owner so our mug shots are quite safe)
The pubs have been purchased by a local landlord and scheduled for demoliton to build Offices.
They have been empy now for almost 1 year.
Other than that i couldnt really tell you any history about the places.
Sorry for picture quality but we had to use flash and torches as the places was completely in the dark.




































































Thank you for viewing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 1, 2012)

Ah you got in! I do like an empty pub so thanks for posting these up! ;-)


----------



## Bones out (Jul 2, 2012)

For a pitch black location you did a really good job there guys! 

I like ther serpia snap...... A lot.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

They're cool, I like a nice derelict pub when its still got some contents knocking around 

~RR


----------



## kehumff (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you guys, 
Yeh managed to get hold of some keys Urbex SW, getting used to the Alarm blasting in the background was more of a challenge 
Skeleton Key, 3 pints and some moldy nuts coming up, and thanks for the tip


----------



## ghettosmurf999 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't really add alot to this other than a few pics 




































And that'll do  Was good fun and an excuse to get the camera out.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice shots Jon, pity about the last one looking like im taking a dump........


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Great looking boozers,thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice stuff


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a shame the way things are going, there will be no pubs left soon.

tell you what though, looking at the quality of the beer in one of those pix I'm not surprised this one got shut down!!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 3, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Nice shots Jon, pity about the last one looking like im taking a dump........



Looks like you didnt take your senokot aswell Your shadow looks rather spooky! Great pics from both of you, thanks for sharing


----------



## bigtip (Jul 7, 2012)

I remember drinking here way back in the late 80s see decay hasn't changed it much!!!! Good pics thanks


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

Great piks lads of a different splore, can you get the keys for anywhere else


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Great photos & lighting guys, love the B&W''s !


----------



## kehumff (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you for the amazing feedback. Going on a shoot on Manchesters Canals on Sunday, not sure if any shots would be suitable to post but i`ll have a dig around


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

such a shame so many pubs are closing and never to open again...thanks for sharing your little splore


----------

